# Ford YT16 rider 16 hp Briggs I/C



## curley4270 (Apr 13, 2005)

OK , New mower to work on here. Bought it from ebay item # 4378062757 . 
This mower has been sitting untouched for about 5-6 years. Long story , but the owners have a lawn service. No one has done anything to it at all other than the service guys every spring.... 
What would be your first move once you had it home to play with ???? Step by step would be very helpful for me as this cost me too much to screw up.... I was told it is complete as I am picking it up this weekend.... Also comes with a Ford cart. Any attachments that are known that were made for this guy??????????????
Thanks a bunch!!!!!


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

same as for the other mower, except i guarantee you the carb will need a rebuild and a darn good go through with cleaner, and a nice soak in cleaner etc. and the valves may stick. as for that, the same thing should apply


----------



## curley4270 (Apr 13, 2005)

thanks much !! Did you look at her ? I know it's dirty but I think it's in pretty good shape. Did Ford make attachments for these that you know of ???


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

no, i don't know of attachments, but i still see a couple of em around


----------

